
Agile vs. Waterfall in the Space Industry - bumby
https://qz.com/1878725/boeings-software-troubles-show-an-engineering-culture-clash/
======
bumby
Here’s the counter-argument I’ve heard:

Software testing may be helped by agile but software assurance can be
hampered. In the example in the article, agile wouldn’t necessarily provide
the quality artifacts necessary (eg test reports, simulator fidelity reviews)
necessary for NASA to assure the build for their use

